# CFAD Dundurn Crest



## Dard (28 Aug 2009)

I'm doing a small research project on the Unit Crest for CFAD Dundurn. I have a good bit of info all ready but the biggest question remaining is what is the meaning behind  the "3 cannon balls" on the crest. If anyone has any information on this that would be great. I'm also trying to find out about the former unit crest that the new one replaced and if you know of other crest used in the past that would be great as well.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2009)

This may be a start, from another bit of older heraldry using cannonballs...


> .... The R.C.E.M.E. motto, Arte et Marte (By Skill and By Fighting) R.C.E.M.E. Corps consisted of a laurel wreath, three shields, the Tudor Crown surmounting, and the letters  R.C.E.M.E. on a scroll underneath. Emblazoned on the shields were: on the first, three lightning bolts, which represented the telecommunications trades, three cannons, which represented armament, and a large gear, representing the vehicle mechanics. *On the second shield, above the three cannons are three cannon balls, which are larger than the cannons. This came from the  Royal Canadian Ordnance Corps, which in turn inherited it from its British counterpart, the Royal Army Ordnance Corps. Its significance goes back to the Crimean War when ammunition shipped to the front was too big to fit in the cannons, and was intended to remind the members of that Corps of how imperative doing their job well was* (though it was not really their fault, it was the manufacturer's mistake)....


----------



## Rifleman62 (31 Aug 2009)

And Dundurn was a large ammo dump for many moons. Cannot remember the RCOC unit. 28 COD which was also in Shilo and ran the parachute facility??


----------

